# clenbuterol



## stylus187 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm usually sensitive to thermogenic fat burners, or caffeine based fat burners. What would be a safe, or mild dose for someone in my posistion? Is this substance gonna be to strong for me, if Im sensitive to thermos????


----------



## stylus187 (Jan 22, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Hey guys, I'm usually sensitive to thermogenic fat burners, or caffeine based fat burners. What would be a safe, or mild dose for someone in my posistion? Is this substance gonna be to strong for me, if Im sensitive to thermos????


 anyone?????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 22, 2011)

I believe 30mcg ed for the first few days or wk and then increase the dose as much as you can tolerate, but not to exceed 80-100mcg ed...


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 22, 2011)

If you're sensitive to caffeine or thermogenic aids, you should probably stay away from Clen.  Unlike most OTC supp's they wear off in a few hours, but Clen will keep you kickin 24 hours.  Today, I can no longer tolerate this as I too have become overly sensitive to anything that has a stimulant effect.  If you are dead set on using this, you'll definately want to try a split dosage and never take it after 3 pm (you'll won't sleep).  Also, Clen has considerable receptor down-grade and you may want to try 2 days on, then 1 day off.  That worked for me, anyway...Be sure to drink plenty of water.  Good luck!


----------



## stylus187 (Jan 23, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> If you're sensitive to caffeine or thermogenic aids, you should probably stay away from Clen. Unlike most OTC supp's they wear off in a few hours, but Clen will keep you kickin 24 hours. Today, I can no longer tolerate this as I too have become overly sensitive to anything that has a stimulant effect. If you are dead set on using this, you'll definately want to try a split dosage and never take it after 3 pm (you'll won't sleep). Also, Clen has considerable receptor down-grade and you may want to try 2 days on, then 1 day off. That worked for me, anyway...Be sure to drink plenty of water. Good luck!


 Thanks Runner, Im gonna stay away from the clen. Im sensitive as hell to all themos. Id probably be a nervous wreck!!!!!!!!


----------

